# Solvang / Santa Ynez



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Can anyone recommend long hilly routes in Solvang? Specifics on mileage, roads, etc. would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

santabarbara said:


> Can anyone recommend long hilly routes in Solvang? Specifics on mileage, roads, etc. would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


The area around Solvang is rich in routes. Try checking out the Solvang Century/Half Century routes at: http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/route.htm or if you want to do 200 miles, try the Double Century route at: http://www.planetultra.com/solvang/solvangdoubleroute.html


----------

